# Hyatt Sedona questions



## Cathyb (Oct 22, 2008)

Just sat thru presentation at Hyatt in Sedona -- beautiful place!  Is it true for the following:

1.  You get fixed unit every year so if you see a unit with the pano view and buy it, you will get that one each year you go?

2.  2000 pts will get you Mon-Thurs at 2-3 high priority resorts like Key West.

3.  Easy getting into other Hyatt vacation ownership places

4.  No problem getting places like San Francisco Hyatt at $39 night (hmmm, too hard to believe)

5.  Why is Sedona one of the cheaper Hyatt locations?  TIA


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 22, 2008)

Cathy,

So the units are really nice?  I wondered about that because I posted a sighting this morning for the Hyatt Sedona resort.  There were lots of 2 bedrooms for spring 2009, and that was just tempting me.   

We have never been to Sedona, but the Hyatt seems like a great resort.  What other views are there?  Are there bad views?


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 22, 2008)

cindy - grab it.  Yes, the pool overlooks the pano view of the red rocks; they have 6-7 stores right onsite like Starbucks and art galleries, two cafes. The units are absolutely gorgeous (we are at Arroyo and they are so outdated).  You have a stairway to the main street for everything else.  I wish we had the dough to buy there right now but ....


----------



## Luanne (Oct 22, 2008)

We stayed in a one-bedroom on a promo.  The location is great, thought the one-bedrooms were really small.  But I bet the two-bedrooms are much nicer.  I'd grab it for a stay in Sedona.


----------



## Kal (Oct 22, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Just sat thru presentation at Hyatt in Sedona -- beautiful place! Is it true for the following:
> 
> 1. You get fixed unit every year so if you see a unit with the pano view and buy it, you will get that one each year you go?


 
Yes, you get the specific unit/week you own provided you confirm at least 6-months beforehand.



> 2. 2000 pts will get you Mon-Thurs at 2-3 high priority resorts like Key West.


 
You don't even need 2000 points for Key West. 880 to 140 points will get you a 4-day stay depending on the size of the unit and the season.




> 3. Easy getting into other Hyatt vacation ownership places


 
Very easy!



> 4. No problem getting places like San Francisco Hyatt at $39 night (hmmm, too hard to believe)


 
Yep, too hard to believe.



> 5. Why is Sedona one of the cheaper Hyatt locations? TIA


 
It's priced similar to the Beach House (Key West), Tahoe, San Antonio and Coconut Plantation (Florida).


----------



## wilma (Oct 22, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Just sat thru presentation at Hyatt in Sedona -- beautiful place!  Is it true for the following:
> 
> 
> 4.  No problem getting places like San Francisco Hyatt at $39 night (hmmm, too hard to believe)
> TIA



Not sure how you were supposed to get this hotel at $39/night--using gold passport points? Never hear of such a discounted rate.

I also just stayed at this resort Oct 10-17th. Beautiful units but if you trade through II you will possibly get one of the parking lot or construction view units. Some units were almost subterranean and had views of people walking by.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't really tell you whether to buy or not.  There is, it seems, much availability in Sedona.  If you already own a timeshare it should be a fairly easy trade.  There are many nice timeshares in Sedona that can be traded through II.


----------



## oinksx3 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Sedona Layout*

Due to the topography of the site the only good units that are not too dark are the top floors.  The one BR and Studios are all on the bottom floor of the three story buildings.  The units on the east (Buildings 1-5) face the parking lot and overlook the Shops at Hyatt Pinon Pointe.  The second bedrooms on the east side all face a wall as the pool is above the whole resort. Units in buildings 6 and 7 on the north side as well as building 10 on the west side, face in towards the pool and activity center with their second bedrooms facing the parking lot.

As I reread my post I was not clear.  The 2 story units 6-14 all can be split into a 1BR and a Studio.  Some of these will have some views, particularly the top floors


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 2, 2008)

oinksx:  Are you saying most Pinon Point studios/one bedrooms and a lot of two bedroom units have poor views?   Do you have a layout of the development you can post here?

Wouldln't the units facing the pool have that gorgeous view of those red mountains you see while standing at the pool?


----------



## oinksx3 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Pinon Pointe*

Of the existing buildings (Buildings 1-14) 1-12 have the pool as their center point.  This pool is above all of the units except 3 or 4 top floor units.  The units with the main balcony/patio facing out are 1-5 and 11-12.  These will always look out over the parking spaces, with nice red rock views in the distance.  The units with the main balcony/patio facing towards the pool are 6-10.  Units 6-9 also can have some obstruction from the clubhouse.  At any rate, the top floors are the best.  Units 13 and 14 are west of the main grouping and have their main patio/balconies facing eastward with the new construction 15-21 also to the west of the main grouping.  13-14 have a short walk to the pool area and the new construction will have even further to walk.  There will not be a pool in the new area.  As I mentioned before this was a difficult site to build on.  I have the site plan that is in their sales brochure but I am not good at getting these kind of things in an e-mail format.  E-mail me and I will make a copy and send to you if you are really interested.


----------



## bdh (Nov 4, 2008)

> Do you have a layout of the development you can post here?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## oinksx3 (Nov 5, 2008)

This site plan from their marketing brochure does not show the new units that are to the west, below the tennis courts and across a ravine from buildings 13 and 14.  These are the units that they are now selling at $28,995
for gold (1880 points).  Some of these units will have a good view to the east but remember that the site slopes down from north to south so the upper units will have some of the better views.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Nov 16, 2008)

My family was thinking of going to Pinon Pt this summer for 7 days. I have  2 children 10,7.  Weve never been to Sedona, but it looks truly beautiful.. Anyway, the downside- I hear it is too hot in the summer, and there isnt much to do for children in Sedona. Is this true?
If so maybe I should plan a 4 day trip
Is the drive really more than 13 hrs from Northern california?
Once again I stand confused---Any thoughts?


----------



## dkazanji1 (Nov 18, 2008)

While vacationing in Northern Arizona last April, we took a jeep tour in Sedona. Our driver mentioned that northern Arizona never gets as hot as southern Arizona because it is at a much higher altitude. According to him, only a few days each summer reach the 90ies and it has never gone over 100 degrees in Sedona. However, we need to emphasize that we have never visited Sedona in the summer, so we can't guarantee this information is correct.  

Will your children be happy? It depends. The red rocks of Sedona are incredible, but I doubt beautiful sites will keep children happy very long. I also doubt they will be interested in the vortexes or the numerous art galleries in the area. They might like a jeep ride into the surrounding countryside, but it is expensive. It is also extraordinarily rough (almost to the point of whiplash, if our tour was typical). If you decide to go off-road, we strongly suggest a professional tour because we passed several broken cars that tried to do it on their own. 

Arizona has many places that might interest your children. 

If your kids like zoos, they will love Out of Africa, a wildlife part that is easy driving distance from Sedona. They have a great tiger show (despite the fact there are no tigers in Africa). 

Montezuma Castle is also nearby, but we didn't have time to visit, so we don't know if children would like it.

Driving through the Oak Creek Canyon should also impress them with its steep walls rising on both sides.

The Grand Canyon is driving distance from Sedona. We stayed in Flagstaff, so we're better at distances from there, but it will probably take you around two hours to get there, much of it on a two lane highway. There are a few interesting places along the way (for example, you can pay to see white bison that are sacred to Native Americans). 

We estimate the Painted Desert and Petrified Forest is about 1 1/2 hours from Sedona, and you stop at Meteor Crater along the way. 

Lowell Observatory, which is located in Flagstaff about 45 minutes north of Sedona, is great to visit at night because they let you look through their telescopes. A friend told us we can look at the sun through a special telescope during the day, but it wasn't offered the day we visited. Lowell also has shows and interactive displays. If you visit at night, we suggest you take the highway back because the road through Oak Creek Canyon might be difficult in the dark.  

Our friend also recommended Sunset Crater, which is north of Flagstaff, but we didn't visit. There is also another canyon (I don't remember the name), but it was closed when we were there due to a landslide.

The same friend also drove to Phoenix to attend a baseball game. However, Phoenix will be very hot in the summer.

I hope this helps.

Donna and George


----------



## calgal (Nov 21, 2008)

I visited Pinon Point with my family (7,7, and 14 at the time) late June during a heat wave. This followed a week in Carslbad. It was a comfortable temperature for us in Sedona. We did the Pink Jeep tour and hiked and went to Slide Rock. We wanted to go to Out of Africa but didn't find the time. The pool at the Hyatt was refreshing but relatively small and nothing special. We spent 4 nights in Sedona, then 3 nights in the Grand Canyon (where it was much hotter), then drove home to N. CA with a stop overnight in Bakersfield. I felt the 4 night stay was perfect, and a 7 night stay would have been too long.


----------

